# Eating bluefish???



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

I've never tried it but have been catching some big ones recently...I've been throwing em back but then I talked to a guy the other day that said they were good to eat...What do you guys think??? Thanks in advance...I have no idea.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

cut the blood line out and fillet, the shave the dark meat off the back (skin side ofthe fillet). Great fried with a slightly stronger fish taste and great blackened on the grill


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

high in Omega 3's and fresh they are great if iced and eaten/prepared like above. I like to blacken and make fish tacos out of them with a squeeze of lime.



The really big one (up in the NorthEast they make all kinds of recipes out of - look on-line for chowder and other kinds of stock based good eaten.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A smaller fresh and properly bled blue isn't terrible table fair. I haven't eaten them in years just because I've become a fish snob in the eating department but I used to blacken them all the time and they weren't that bad at all.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They really aren't too bad if prepared as advised above or anyother way that masks the fish itself.

Not something I'd try sushi with but you might as well keep a few and see if you like it.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

we caught them in new england. we would marinade them in italain dressing for 12 hours then grill them. still have astrong fishtaste then most but good! any kind of strong blacken season , or cajin spice will work nice!

scot


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

When all else fails, do it cajun style by spicing it up to the point where your mouth is on fire and you can't taste anything.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome guys...Thanks a lot! I appreciate all the advice! I just wish I would've kept those other ones now  I love blackened fish! WOO HOO! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown to all of you!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

The smaller ones are better, not as oily - (strong fish flavor, some like it). As stated, cut out the dark flesh, and if frying, have your grease a bit hotter than normal. Makes great fish nuggets. Took some to a couple of PFF bashes and everyone raved.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fishn4real (9/29/2009)* have your grease a bit hotter than normal.


+1


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

soak em in italian dressing AND buttermilk overnight to combat with the strong "fishy" flavor

but i am EXTREMELY picky when it comes to fish so if i catch a mess of blues ill make sure n post em on here for somebody to pick up if i dont just keep em for shrak bait


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I think they are great and have never had a problem with a fishy taste. I do bleed them out as soon as I catch them though. I trim any red meat off and soak the fillets in milk for a little while then I fry them up. I've never had any complaints when friends have eaten them.

Best bet is to keep one and give it a try.


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cut the bloodline out then I soak them in buttermilk for a few hours. Season them up and fry and they are pretty good. Acually cooked some up Sunday with some Spanish.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## cyd (Mar 24, 2008)

Cut the throat and bleed as soon as caught:

Spread Hellmann's light mayonnaise over blue fish. Sprinkle with salt and a good amount of pepper. Add a sprinkling or two of gin over fish. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I eat them!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

BAIT


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

nothing wrong with them in my book - just cut the blood line out and cook em up - the fresher the better though.


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Actually one of my favorites. I've never really understood why people eat fish when they don't like the fishy taste. Thats why we eat fish isn't it. If I didn't like the fishy taste I'd eat chicken or maybe dirt. It's true, I'm weird !!!! I love blue fish & give all my scamp away. Scamp have NO flavor. Way too mild.Air has more flavor !!!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

:sick


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Chad Cooper (9/29/2009)*Actually one of my favorites. I've never really understood why people eat fish when they don't like the fishy taste. Thats why we eat fish isn't it. If I didn't like the fishy taste I'd eat chicken or maybe dirt. It's true, I'm weird !!!! I love blue fish & give all my scamp away. Scamp have NO flavor. Way too mild.Air has more flavor !!!




And I've had my taste of bad air !



I like to broil my blue filets in butter with a little lemon juice and salt and pepper .



now, the question is, where are you catching your blues ?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i eat em


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with Chad , Scamp is bland compared with Blue fish. It's been a while since I've had a mess. Get the grease hot I'm on the way.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *Bamagirl325 (9/29/2009)*Cut the bloodline out then I soak them in buttermilk for a few hours. Season them up and fry and they are pretty good. Acually cooked some up Sunday with some Spanish.


 yeah, Do all that but then add some beer to the mix. Then broil them in the oven. Wait, Add all other recipies for blue fish, sail cats , Remoras. Then, the secret is toBroil them on a 2 by 4 . When the fish is done, Throw away the fish & eat the 2 by 4! Reminds me of the Blind man joke. Evening Ladies!:letsdrink


----------



## beaverri (Aug 9, 2009)

I soak em in milk for up to 24 hours before I cook em, then I make a mix of milk and egg, dip the fillet and then put the fillet in a baggy with Italian bread crumbs and play shake and bake with them, I fry, deep fry, and bake em after, it doesn't matter how they are cooked....and they don't taste to bad after that.


----------

